# Selling 4/wheeler



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Finally getting around to selling my dads 4-wheeler. (he died 6 years ago)
Do I need a title cause I cant find one.
If one is needed what is the process to get one?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably need a death certificate, got one of those?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I believe you will need a title.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Quads have titles, snowmobiles do not. Check with the SOS


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

From the Michigan SOS website:

"When selling, purchasing or transferring an ORV, it is unlawful for the owner to do so without transferring the certificate of title showing the assignment of the ORV in the transferee’s name. It is also unlawful to purchase or acquire an ORV without receiving a certificate of title."


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You need to put it in your name before you can transfer it. All it takes is a death certificate and a trip to the SOS. Very easy process.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Older machines did not have a title. I have an 86 and a 88 that I bought new and neither has a title but they say t hey are not had to get


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Dad bought a new one in '04, no title. 

Quads don't need to be registered either, snowmobiles do though. Quads and dirt bikes CAN have a title, but aren't required to be titled, unless that changed recently. You just need an ORV sticker when out riding. 

That is part of the reason they are stolen all the time. It is hard to track them down unless the owner has the VIN written down somewhere. Dad only had a bill of sale for his, never been registered.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jiggin is livin said:


> Dad bought a new one in '04, no title.
> 
> Quads don't need to be registered either, snowmobiles do though. Quads and dirt bikes CAN have a title, but aren't required to be titled, unless that changed recently. You just need an ORV sticker when out riding.
> 
> That is part of the reason they are stolen all the time. It is hard to track them down unless the owner has the VIN written down somewhere. Dad only had a bill of sale for his, never been registered.


You are absolutely wrong! Titles are definability required by law in Michigan for all ORV's and motorcycles/dirt bikes. I have witnessed someone getting a ticket by a CO for not having titled their ORV. Without a title you can't prove ownership. I'm not even sure you could make an insurance claim if you couldn't provide a title. Every new ORV sold in Michigan since 1992 has been sold with a title. I have a title for everyone I own. I bought one in Indiana a few years back that was never titled, but came with the original Certificate of Origin (Indiana didn't title them until 2004). Michigan SOS made me jump through all kinds of hoops for me to get it titled here in Michigan. I would never own one without a title, because the resale value is much higher if it comes with one.

*NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994

324.81109 Making application to department of state for issuance of ORV certificate of title; transactions by electronic means required; security interest.*
Sec. 81109.
(1) The purchaser or other transferee of an ORV subject to the titling provisions of this part shall, except as provided in subsection (2), apply to the department of state for issuance of a certificate of title to the ORV. The application shall be filed within 15 days after the date of purchase or transfer.
(2) A dealer selling ORVs at retail, within 15 days after delivering an ORV to a retail purchaser, shall apply to the department of state for issuance of an ORV certificate of title in the purchaser's name. The purchaser of the ORV shall sign the application and other papers necessary to enable the dealer to secure the title from the department of state. If the ORV was not previously titled, the application shall be accompanied by a manufacturer's certificate of origin.
(3) At the request of the applicant, the department of state shall process an application for an ORV certificate of title on an expedited basis.
(4) An application filed with the department of state pursuant to this section shall be accompanied by the fee or fees prescribed in section 81110.
(5) The department of state may require that all transactions concerning ORV security interests be conducted by electronic means, as determined by the department of state. In that case, if an ORV is subject to a security interest, the department of state is not required to issue a certificate of title to the owner of the ORV or a lienholder if it maintains a record of title electronically. After all security interests have been terminated, or for purposes of retitling the ORV in another state or any other purpose considered appropriate by the department of state, the department of state may issue a paper copy of the ORV title to the ORV owner.
(6) An ORV sale transaction in which a security interest is entered by electronic means shall include a document recording entry of the electronic security interest and information regarding the financial institution that holds the security interest. When a secured party is presented with payment in satisfaction of the security interest, a secured receipt in a form approved by the department of state may be produced and submitted to the department of state in lieu of the certificate of title for purposes of transferring ownership in the ORV.
(7) Beginning January 1, 1992, a person who violates this section is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be ordered to pay a civil fine of not more than $100.00.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

MossyHorns said:


> You are absolutely wrong! Titles are definability required by law in Michigan for all ORV's and motorcycles/dirt bikes. I have witnessed someone getting a ticket by a CO for not having titled their ORV. Without a title you can't prove ownership. I'm not even sure you could make an insurance claim if you couldn't provide a title. Every new ORV sold in Michigan since 1992 has been sold with a title. I have a title for everyone I own. I bought one in Indiana a few years back that was never titled, but came with the original Certificate of Origin (Indiana didn't title them until 2004). Michigan SOS made me jump through all kinds of hoops for me to get it titled here in Michigan.


Ok.

Pretty funny, that hasn't been a thing, ever, for me or anyone I know. But ok. Like I said, it might have changed. 

Edit: It did change, in 1991. Lol 

Well, I am a bit of an outlaw myself....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> Ok.
> 
> Pretty funny, that hasn't been a thing, ever, for me or anyone I know. But ok. Like I said, it might have changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 854722


I was thinking it was from a different movie, but if the shoe fits!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> I was thinking it was from a different movie, but if the shoe fits!


Might be but Joe Dirt is one of my favorite comedies.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Might be but Joe Dirt is one of my favorite comedies.


Same! A true contender for one of the greatest films of all time.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Plus, Brandi is just flat out sexy! Like a 12/10.


----------



## JeepJeff (Jun 15, 2015)

Titles ARE NOT NECESSARY for an ATV. Here is a copy of my 2007 Suzuki King Quad direct from the SOS site. I bought it three years ago with a bill of sale and get new ORV stickers every year. And the DNR never gave me any crap since I did have the proper stickers when on the trails.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

My dads is a 2009, with extremely low miles. Never had a title.....What is the process for getting one, where is the vin located? Totally in the dark here, do I need a title or not? He bought it new from Bass Pro.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

how much are you looking for Im looking for a 4 wheeler....


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

JeepJeff said:


> Titles ARE NOT NECESSARY for an ATV. Here is a copy of my 2007 Suzuki King Quad direct from the SOS site. I bought it three years ago with a bill of sale and get new ORV stickers every year. And the DNR never gave me any crap since I did have the proper stickers when on the trails.


FYI! Titles are definitely required by law for all ORV's. Its clearly stated in the rules. You have titles and registrations mixed up. ORV's do not have registrations in Michigan like they do for snowmobiles. ORV stickers are not tied to any vin #. You can buy a set and put them on any vehicle you ride and you don't even have to be the owner.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> My dads is a 2009, with extremely low miles. Never had a title.....What is the process for getting one, where is the vin located? Totally in the dark here, do I need a title or not? He bought it new from Bass Pro.


If he bought it new, it definitely came with a title. You need a title to prove ownership. The vin # is on the frame. It will be a pain in the butt trying to get one. I fought the SOS on getting a title for a 2003 Suzuki I bought in Indiana that didn't have a title. Indiana didn't title them until 2004. After 3 trips to the SOS I finally got my title. I had to track down the original purchaser who's name was on the Certificate of Origin and have them state they no longer owned it. I also had to get a letter from the bank stating it was paid off. I will never buy another one without a title in hand.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Sharkbait11 said:


> how much are you looking for Im looking for a 4 wheeler....


$2500, think the mileage is about 1500., comes with plow. Gotta get this title thing figured out first


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

GIDEON said:


> $2500, think the mileage is about 1500., comes with plow. Gotta get this title thing figured out first


send me a PM before you list it, Im genuinely interested especially if its 4wheel drive.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Sharkbait11 said:


> send me a PM before you list it, Im genuinely interested especially if its 4wheel drive.


2 wheel and 4 wheel, low and high range..............not an automatic though


----------

